# StuffOnMyCat.com



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

http://www.stuffonmycat.com

I've been looking through this site for hours...


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

OMG that's funny as hell!


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Maybe I should make a "Stuff on my Dog" website lol... I bet we could have a pitbull dominance on it :woof:


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

That's a great idea. This would be my submittal:


----------



## Jenny Poo (Oct 30, 2005)

My kids just love to dress the dogs up .. See the excitement on Coco's face? -L-


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

lol... ok those 3 pics settle it, I'm doing it. I'll keep y'all posted when I get the site up


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Yeah do it ! I laughed my @** off.


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

lol omg!!! thats awesome


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Just an update for everyone:

I registered the domain name which I'll be using, and will be setting the site up sometime soon!


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

The site is up as http://www.stuffonmydoggy.com ... the layout is crappy right now, and I don't have much up, but I'll be working on it and will post a thread in general discussion when it's ready to go!


----------



## Jenny Poo (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey Coco could have her own gallery on there with all the different fashion shows my kids have her in on a daily basis -L-


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Awwww Thats cute!!! My kids just terrorize my dogs!! I would love to see Harley dressed up. Hmmmmmmm


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

GoPitbull said:


> The site is up as http://www.stuffonmydoggy.com


hahahha that is so cool, I love it.


----------



## PittieLover (Oct 14, 2005)

I was on that cat site for a about an hour and it's so hilarious! What some people come up with - I love it!


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

I need to get on this site, I haven't even updated it since I put it up, had so much stuff going on lately.

I'm posting a picture submission thread in general discussion right now


----------

